# maping ecu



## c32 (Jun 19, 2006)

hi how much would it cost 2 get power fc maped with 550inj &z32maf plus what turbo would u think would be best 2 run on this set up ,going for 400bhp


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

What car do you have? If it's a GT-R standard turbos are good for nigh-on 400bhp. Mapping is around £500 depending where you do, and assuming you don't need a de-cat pipe with a hole for a lambda probe and your plugs are up to the job etc.


----------



## c32 (Jun 19, 2006)

vennuth said:


> What car do you have? If it's a GT-R standard turbos are good for nigh-on 400bhp. Mapping is around £500 depending where you do, and assuming you don't need a de-cat pipe with a hole for a lambda probe and your plugs are up to the job etc.


gtst r33


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

cool, dont even have to right an answer......thats correct around 500 quid to map, but we do like to fit a boss to the decat pipe to allow us to accurately measure the AFR.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

you need a few other mods to make 400 bhp from a GTS motor, I presume you have front mount, clutch , fuel pump.......on the turbo front i would go for a HKS Gt2835 Pro S that bolts straight onto the standard manifold comes with a nice turbo elbow etc etc but it isnt very cheap...


----------



## c32 (Jun 19, 2006)

Abbey M/S said:


> you need a few other mods to make 400 bhp from a GTS motor, I presume you have front mount, clutch , fuel pump.......on the turbo front i would go for a HKS Gt2835 Pro S that bolts straight onto the standrard manifold comes with a nice turbo elbow etc etc but it isnt very cheap...


yes mate got those would u change head gasget 2 steel 1 or will it be ok is ther any other options on the turbo ,are they the same as the gtir turbos is i no mor about them as i ran a 420bhp 1 thx


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

I must be getting old...I dont understand this text speak......Can someone translate for me please!!!!!!


----------



## c32 (Jun 19, 2006)

Abbey M/S said:


> I must be getting old...I dont understand this text speak......Can someone translate for me please!!!!!!


yes i hav exhuast,clutch,fuelpump etc .would i need 2 change the head gasket or would strd 1 be ok,is ther any other options on turbo for the gtst such as the gt30 etc


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

c32 said:


> yes mate got those would u change head gasget 2 steel 1 or will it be ok is ther any other options on the turbo ,are they the same as the gtir turbos is i no mor about them as i ran a 420bhp 1 thx


Yes, my friend. I have all of the components that you have mentioned. Would you advise me to change my standard factory headgasket to an aftermarket metal type? Or, in your opinion, do you think that the standard gasket will be sufficient? Are there any other options regarding turbine choice? Would the turbine set up be the same as the Pulsar GTI-R? I’m particularly well read on this model as I ran my own GTI-R up to 420bhp previously. Thank you.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

gazmo1 said:


> Yes, my friend. I have all of the components that you have mentioned. Would you advise me to change my standard factory headgasket to an aftermarket metal type? Or, in your opinion, do you think that the standard gasket will be sufficient? Are there any other options regarding turbine choice? Would the turbine set up be the same as the Pulsar GTI-R? I’m particularly well read on this model as I ran my own GTI-R up to 420bhp previously. Thank you.


You beat me to it lol..!!


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

Abbey M/S said:


> I must be getting old...


Correct.


----------



## Cossie1 (Nov 18, 2005)

sorry to hi jack this thread, but how much is 1 of your 3" stainless decats with the lambda boss fitted for an R33 GTR ?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Abbey M/S said:


> I must be getting old...I dont understand this text speak......Can someone translate for me please!!!!!!


Looooolz:chuckle:


----------

